# Ashwagandha: A powerfull adaptogen



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ashwagandha








Note that i'm usually not a fan of linking to articles on other websites but the life extension foundation is a well known trustworthy source, this is a very good article on ashwagandha.



> OBJECTIVE: The objective of this paper is to review the literature regarding Withania
> somnifera (ashwagandha, WS) a commonly used herb in Ayurvedic medicine.
> Specifically, the literature was reviewed for articles pertaining to chemical properties,
> therapeutic benefits, and toxicity. DESIGN: This review is in a narrative format and
> ...


The full paper can be found here:
http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/5/4/334.pdf

Note: A supplement should be Standardised to 8% withanolides.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

Have you tried it yourself? I heard there can be some weird side effects with taking this supplement, not sure if its true though. Do you know how this compares to the other adaptogens like eleuthero or rhodiola?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

n1kkuh said:


> Have you tried it yourself? I heard there can be some weird side effects with taking this supplement, not sure if its true though. Do you know how this compares to the other adaptogens like eleuthero or rhodiola?


I started taking it today, i'm still upping my dose so i only noticed a mild effect.

Aswhaganda apperantly works great in combination with rhodiola, i'm planning on adding that one in too.

Ive never heared of any weird side effects.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I've always been interested in herbal applications to mental problems. If you notice any positive effects then fill us in crazymed


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

counterfeit self said:


> I've always been interested in herbal applications to mental problems. If you notice any positive effects then fill us in crazymed


I'm in a better mood today, feel more resistant to stress, have more energie and music sounds better too!

Note that i'm also on memantine but i didnt up my dose so its probably the ashwaghanda, or maybe the memantine suddenly kicked, but considering the huge ammount of science behing this herb, i'm pretty sure its the ashwaghanda.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have taken ashwagandha a few different times. I once took it everyday for a month or two. I also took rhodiola during part of this time.

Maybe they (ashwagandha and rhodiola) helped a little with stress but not much at all for anxiety.

I should probably try them again. Although I usually feel like I am just pissing money down the drain.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

xboxfreak said:


> I have taken ashwagandha a few different times. I once took it everyday for a month or two. I also took rhodiola during part of this time.
> 
> Maybe they (ashwagandha and rhodiola) helped a little with stress but not much at all for anxiety.
> 
> I should probably try them again. Although I usually feel like I am just pissing money down the drain.


Its important to use the good brands, JARROW is very good.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Its important to use the good brands, JARROW is very good.


For certain things yes. I know for St. John's Wort the brand matters a lot. For Ashwagandha and Rhodiola I am not so convinced, but I could be wrong.

I took NOW brand of both.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

xboxfreak said:


> For certain things yes. I know for St. John's Wort the brand matters a lot. For Ashwagandha and Rhodiola I am not so convinced, but I could be wrong.
> 
> I took NOW brand of both.


Now foods only has a 4%extract while jarrow has a 8% extract (wich is the best one).
Now foods is pretty good but they are still behind jarrow when it comes to quality.

The combo of memantine+ashwaghanda allmost completely eliminated my anhedonia. the ashwaghanda plays a big part in this.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ashwagandha appears to inhibit opiate tolerance and dependency in mice[1]. The dose was pretty high tough, still pretty interesting.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

@JoJenny I have taken them together and separately. I have tried them both for different lengths at different times. I just don't think they did much.


----------



## centenarian (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a male in 30's and been taking ashwagandha (withania s.) for 6 weeks every day 1 teaspoonful x3/day religiously. It's a really fantastic herb with antioxidants, antiinflmmatory, anticancer, memory and longevity enhancing properties, antistress and antianxiety and so on. Wonder herb! I am taking it as a powder form, I noticed one good thing I never previously had, --a calm, relaxed mind! No sedation! It's very calming!! However, just yesterday I dug out a study on PUBMED that is quite disturbing:

*Asian J Androl. 2002 Dec;4(4):295-8.
Effect of Withania somnifera root extract on the sexua| behaviour of male rats.

Ilayperuma I, Ratnasooriya WD, Weerasooriya TR.

Department of Anatomy, Faculty of Medicine, University of Ruhuna, Sri Lanka.
Abstract

AIM: To determine the effect of a methanolic extract of Withania somnifera (L.) Dunal roots on sexua| competence of male rats.

METHODS: Male rats were orally administered 3000 mg.kg-1.day-1 of root extract for 7 days. Their sexua| behaviour was evaluated 7 days prior to treatment, day 3 and 7 of treatment, and day 7, 14 and 30 post-treatment by pairing each male with a receptive female.

RESULTS: The root extract induced a marked impairment in libido, sexua| performance, sexua| vigour, and penile erectile dysfunction. These effects were partly reversible on cessation of treatment. These antimasculine effects are not due to changes in testosterone levels or toxicity but may be attributed to hyperprolactinemic, GABAergic, serotonergic or sedative activities of the extract.

CONCLUSION: Use of W. somnifera roots may be detrimental to male sexua| competence.

PMID: 12508132 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]*

Notice the words: "..partly reversable.." in RESULTS.

Another study also says: ...*"Serum testosterone and FSH levels were lower in animals treated with plants extracts than controls..."* PMID: 11282435

Another study points to ashwagandha as an herb that reduces sperm or kills sperm for fertility control: ..*."This report reviews research on plant-derived agents that prevent sperm production if taken orally by the male or that incapacitate or kill sperm on contact if used vaginally by the female. It would be of great value to develop fertility inhibitors that are totally selective for reproductive systems and enzymes, and there is a possibility that a plant-derived drug may have this effect. Plants that have been studied for their fertility inhibiting effects in the male include: Aristolochia indica L. (Aristolochiaceae); Azadirachta indica A. Juss (Meliaceae); Balanites roxburghii Planch. (Zygophyllaceae); Calotropis procera (Ait) R.Br. (Asclepiadaceae); Carica papaya L. (Caricaceae); Catharanthus roseus (L.) G. Don (Apocynaceae); Dieffenbachia seguine (Jacquin) Schott. (Araceae); Ecaballium elaterium A. Richard (Cucurbitaceae); Gossypium species (Malvaceae); Hibiscus rosa-sinensis L. (Malvaceae); Hippophae salicifolia D. Don (Elaeagnaceae); Leucaena glauca (L.) Benth. (Leguminosae); Lonicera ciliosa Poir. (Caprifoliaceae); Lupinus termis Forsk. (Leguminosae); Malvaviscus conzattii Greenm. (Malvaceae); Momordica charantia L. (Curcurbitaceae); Ocimum sanctum L. (Labiatae); Prunus emarginata Walp. (Rosaceae); and Withania somnifera (L.) Dunal (Solanaceae).......*" PubmedID: 12179631

I am scared to take this herb now after taking it for 6 weeks. I just realized that my libido is not so active for the last several weeks! I want to take it but for two reasons I have to abandon taking the herb and look for alternative herbs:: 1)Sperm/testosterone/libido problems 2) Increases T3 and/or T4 which may lead to thyrotoxicosis or later thyroid problem. I am thinking-- why risk? However, since I am a male, this is not my herb anymore, but for women who are hypothyrodic and/or exhibiting anxiety/sleep problems -it'a fantastic remedy with numerous benefits full of antioxidant, antiiflammatory, anticancer, GREAT calm/sress reliever, etc.

I also thought since ashwagandha is being mostly exported from India, and brings revenue (7000 tons/year export of this root -google in books section) it makes me think the GOV of India would not like to show 'ALL' scientific reports done on this herb and hide possibly harmful research.

It would be interesting to see other good comments here related to ashwagandha and if YOU are taking it now. SO far I know there are several researches who say ashwagandha inhibits sperm/fertility/FSH hormone problem, and others who say it it helps libido/sperm motility and growth.

I should caution you though, if you have taken the herb for less than a week, I don't want hear complaints, also if you are taking capsules at recommended mnfctr. doses, don't complain either-they put safe minimal doses to keep you safe, generally you have to double or triple of what the bottle says for the herb to be THERAPEUTIC and not prophylactic. If you give it time AND the RIGHT dose, you'll see effects especially WHEN stressful situations present themselves.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

^ I just started taking this stuff so I was concerned. Still undecided but found this:

"RESULT(S): Withania somnifera inhibited lipid peroxidation and protein carbonyl content and improved sperm count and motility. Treatment of infertile men recovered the seminal plasma levels of antioxidant enzymes and vitamins A, C, and E and corrected fructose. Moreover, treatment also significantly increased serum T and LH and reduced the levels of FSH and PRL

CONCLUSION(S): The treatment with W. somnifera effectively reduced oxidative stress, as assessed by decreased levels of various oxidants and improved level of diverse antioxidants. Moreover, the levels of T, LH, FSH and PRL, good indicators of semen quality, were also reversed in infertile subjects after treatment with the herbal preparation."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19501822


----------



## centenarian (Oct 2, 2010)

It is still at least 3 negative studies against at least 1 positive. I would stay on the side of caution and take something else if you are thinking of taking it chronically = long period of time.


----------



## ReadyToHeal (Jul 1, 2014)

crayzyMed said:


> Ashwagandha appears to inhibit opiate tolerance and dependency in mice[1]. The dose was pretty high tough, still pretty interesting.


What does that mean?


----------

